# fursona pictures.



## Jack (Nov 14, 2008)

post a picture of your fursona.


View attachment 6737


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## BadgerBadgerBadger (Nov 14, 2008)

Omg mottled, that's adorable! Did you draw that?

Here's mine http://www.furaffinity.net/full/1450478/


----------



## Kender3421 (Nov 14, 2008)

great pic, mottled, I love it.

Here is mine, done by the talented Faint:


----------



## StainMcGorver (Nov 14, 2008)

By BlueBalls.


----------



## ElectricJackal (Nov 14, 2008)

drawn by reynard =D


----------



## Maio Maio Tigerman (Nov 14, 2008)

you guys all draw so much better than i do but if you want to see a picture of my fursona follow the link in my sig the comic is basically all about me (my fursona).


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 15, 2008)

Nope, guys, I don't draw that well ^^; It was a commission by Mearu.


----------



## Jack (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm so jelous of those really nice comission pics. 
I have to draw my own, and just hope that some day I get that good. I just started drawing about 9 or 10 months ago. so I still have a bit to learn.


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 15, 2008)

Jack said:


> I'm so jelous of those really nice comission pics.
> I have to draw my own, and just hope that some day I get that good. I just started drawing about 9 or 10 months ago. so I still have a bit to learn.



Practice, practice! I draw okay, but I really love to get commissions. Here's one I did:




​


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 15, 2008)

Heh.  Alright.






(I am the brown raptor.)


----------



## Kume (Nov 15, 2008)

I just loooove my tail ^_^


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 15, 2008)

Haaah, Fox you are such a pretty boy xD


----------



## sashadistan (Nov 15, 2008)

Always loved that picture of Teige

Here's mine, done for me by Kalida:HERE


----------



## Kender3421 (Nov 15, 2008)

Mr_foxx said:


> I just loooove my tail ^_^



I seriously thought that you were a chick at first. Does that make me gay?



sashadistan said:


> Always loved that picture of Teige
> 
> Here's mine, done for me by Kalida:HERE



You like the pic? I am thinking I might have Skech do another one for me sometime.


----------



## Kye Vixen (Nov 15, 2008)

http://d.furaffinity.net/art/sionnfoxkey/1226444566.half.sionnfoxkey_kye_vixen.jpgby SionnFoxkey


----------



## Nargle (Nov 15, 2008)

Here's Nargle:





It's all I have >.< I've drawn several pics of her, but I lost photoshop and my scanner is broke XP

And BTW, GIMP is a HORRIBLE program XD

(PS, Her face is supposed to be pure white, but GIMP is crappy)


----------



## Chex (Nov 16, 2008)

here's mine, drawn by me. xD

Sadly, I'm sortakinda bad at drawing anthro yet, so lawl, feral.


----------



## Bayard Zylos (Nov 16, 2008)

I need a new picture of my fursona that doesn't make me look depressed. ._.

But I love how this came out. ^___^


----------



## Jax (Nov 16, 2008)

These images doth suck, but this is Finsha and Jax...I hope to do better when I find someone with more talent than I, but you get the idea.


----------



## Runeaddyste (Nov 16, 2008)

still waiting for someone to draw mine.


----------



## ADF (Nov 16, 2008)

Made this 2 years ago, I really should start practising again; I'm not going to get decent doing nothing. Uni work is always at the back of my mind though, deters me spending time doing stuff I enjoy.


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 16, 2008)

Here's Irreverent, mugging and staring down all challengers at the DCRA/ORA Rifle championships in Ottawa. 

Drawn by the hot new artist *Warmock*; and I love it!  It was the first art work I ever commissioned.  Blown away by it.


----------



## blackberry_pie (Nov 18, 2008)

This is Blackberry Pie, as done by Kubo on FA.  
Yay for oooey gooey adorableness.  x3


----------



## PaulShepherd (Nov 18, 2008)

Hope I get my turn for my commission soon. Can't wait how it'll turn out. The artist is SilentRavyn.


----------



## Maio Maio Tigerman (Nov 19, 2008)

here is some thing i did this arvo.


----------



## nachoboy (Nov 19, 2008)

here i am. also, mice totally freak me out.


----------



## Journey (Nov 19, 2008)

here's mine


here's the link incase the pic desideds not to show up http://www.furaffinity.net/view/58015/


----------



## iceprincess7d (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## WarTheifX (Nov 23, 2008)

Still gotta commission someone to do it. And it'll probably cost me more than normal, since the armor is kinda detail-oriented.


----------



## Marodi (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## Cooon (Nov 29, 2008)

I have a really good picture i drew recendtly, these are pretty old. but my camera is lost and my scanner is broken i'll post it as soon as i can


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 29, 2008)

Zetari and Koomie were nice enough to draw me!


----------



## embriel (Nov 29, 2008)

Just made this yesterday really quick because my fursona didn't have any pictures drawn yet Dx


----------



## shebawolf145 (Nov 29, 2008)

my very first fursona picture, the eyes look green but they are not, its more of a turquois.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Nov 29, 2008)

My attempt on a ref sheet. Since I don't have a scanner, the roan red fur color doesn't really show when photographing it.


----------



## Lyrihl (Dec 6, 2008)

my fursona is in my avatar. currently doing another one though.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Dec 6, 2008)

Here's a way better pic of me. As done by *WarMocK* for our art trade.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 6, 2008)

Ummm... my avatar is a good example (but it's drawn differently that how I usually do).

http://http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1719567/ <------ Fairly NSFW

^^^That's a pretty good current pic of him, cept he usually wears polka-dot boxers and brown/blue shorts.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 6, 2008)

Only a preliminary piece of unfinished sketchwork, by _Shadowed Illusions_, but it's all I've got:


----------



## IceDragonVisy (Dec 8, 2008)

Might as well share mine.


----------



## Saethwr (Dec 8, 2008)

this be me^^





not drawn by me


----------



## Rifter (Dec 9, 2008)

This is Dirge. He's a fan of swords.


----------



## WarTheifX (Dec 10, 2008)

Finally got off my ass and worked it myself. Fully tweaked.
Made by lessons from GeneralLiWan.






He is indeed, a SPARTAN.


----------



## Teco (Dec 10, 2008)

*points to siggy* ...drawn by *points to siggy*


----------



## ZiggyShadowDust (Dec 16, 2008)

I've got multiple fursona, I have my original hedgehog fursona.




Pic by JessicaSephiroth of deviantART.

and I have my wolf form.




Pic by VampireUmbreon of deviantART.


----------



## Skif (Dec 16, 2008)

Does anyone need one done, I'm doing about ten more free ones. 






theres my baby


----------



## Skif (Dec 16, 2008)

opps...hmm I think I might need to get that one downsized a bit


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 21, 2008)




----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Dec 21, 2008)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1737244/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1956787

Here some pic of my fursona :3


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 21, 2008)

Sefu needs a place now. :]


----------



## Seas (Dec 21, 2008)

A picture of my fursona:





I'm currently working on (a new) reference sheet (too) , that will explain things a lot better, but when I finish that with my slooooow drawing pace, this thread will probably be already gone : |


----------



## Kayote (Dec 24, 2008)

Still massive failure when it comes to drawing FurryFURRY art. :C So. LOL Yeah. Feral.


----------



## Canisa (Dec 26, 2008)

http://cheyennevanstrange.deviantart.com/art/Border-Collie-Canis-Mihi-107501319

I drew it. Not really my best and it got messed up by the scanner a little. But hey, whatever.


----------



## Kipple (Dec 28, 2008)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1356312/

An awesome friend drew it.


----------



## Lilfurbal (Jan 10, 2009)

Here's Furball :>~


----------



## breakmyheartcomics (Jan 10, 2009)

Well, I'd post a picture of my fursona pero I already have one it my signature. That and I really don't have any family friendly pictures of myself yet. lol


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 10, 2009)

Lilfurbal said:


> Here's Furball :>~


Adorable


----------



## virus (Jan 10, 2009)

Last thing I was was this.. http://us-p.vclart.net/vcl/Artists/Spree/Adultish/spree_sunstare.jpg

Its nude but its tame. I always draw stuff anatomically correct and as well according to nature. Furries don't wear clothes.. it would be itchy.

I forget what the heck species this was though..

Edit: Did some investigation. I think it was some sort of possum. Forget the exact species though.


----------



## NightWolf714 (Jan 10, 2009)

This is a pic of me and my husband's fursonas. This picture doesn't show off their patterns as well, but it's a favorite of mine. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1461128/

I did the line art, he did the coloring.


----------



## Kingman (Jan 12, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1804994/

Here is a badass picture of me.


----------



## Absinthe (Jan 12, 2009)

Some uncommon eyecandy for you lot.

And because I love to show off.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 12, 2009)

My fursona.. in his normal look..
changed/upgraded him from: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1805440/






and when he plays with fire.. ;D






still in the process of coloring it.. ;D
having trouble coloring the two extra tails though.. coz' his two extra tails are made of fire.. X3
though wat im coloring right now is the topless version of this.. XD


----------



## lowlow64 (Jan 12, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1636845/

Had it drawn for me.. I still fail at drawing


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 12, 2009)

my Dragnid Cosplaying as Sol-Badguy

My Dragoness-the one on the right


----------



## Nargle (Jan 12, 2009)

I haven't put these pictures here, so I suppose I will =3

This one was drawn by RaspberryMaggot (Who I still owe my half of our trade o.o):




And I drew this one, which is slightly more accurate then the above one, because I didn't give her a decent reference X3:


----------



## haynari (Jan 12, 2009)

< ME in both real life and my fursona ( in real life minus the ears and tail {i do wear the tail quite often though})


----------



## Jesie (Jan 23, 2009)

ETC said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1356312/
> 
> An awesome friend drew it.




Really? You're a bug?

You're the first I've ever seen who's ever picked any kinda insect. I'm proud of ya!


----------



## Talmarel (Feb 5, 2009)

Here's a picture of my fursona, done by me. Kind of big, yes, but bear with me.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 5, 2009)

Feral form





Anthro form


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/1954847/
and
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/1806423/

i'm the one on the left in the second, obviously. the other is my fiance.


----------



## Aestuo (Feb 5, 2009)

Mine's just a quick sketch so that I can at least have something up rather than nothing at all.  I'll either make another detailed one, or just have one commissioned because I don't want to fool with it.  Anyway, here's the concept I am going for.  Keep in mind, it's a white and grey fox wearing a white lab coat...  Not much room for color, otherwise there would be some.  Let me know what you think.


----------



## PumaTheSunFoxMusicBlasta (Feb 7, 2009)

So.. freaking jelous of those cool and great commisions!


----------



## Whiskers_kitty (Feb 20, 2009)

I completely FAIL at drawing this was the first i ever did EVAR,  [wich was like 2 weeks ago]

andd i was still messing around with "ideas"
still not sure D:









OH and i made this on some "fersona genorator" to help me grasp the idea of..how my fersona is supposed to look like....


----------



## BanesShadow (Feb 20, 2009)

this is (sort of) my fursona, its my only real pic and i don't really classify it as a fursona because it only shows half of his body and its in a close up view. http://banesshadow.deviantart.com/art/Fursona-112162368


----------



## Wreth (Feb 20, 2009)

Moi http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2015548


----------



## Ratte (Feb 20, 2009)

The one that's sitting.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 20, 2009)

Gah, sorry if this crappy drawing looks terrible! My fursona ...







_Kellan_


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh shit hai there's a thread for this.






This is one incarnation of my fursona at least.



			
				Fowl-Nebo said:
			
		

> *To bow to your master is to stand for your truth.*


----------



## coolkidex (Feb 20, 2009)

Lilfurbal said:


> Here's Furball :>~


That IS very cute. :-3


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 20, 2009)

Meow meow I'm a fox with wings


----------



## ElectricJackal (Feb 21, 2009)

heres Major tarrasov (basslion) i dont have one of my jackal yet


----------



## DarknessHaven (Feb 22, 2009)

My Fursona, Drawn by me X3 I swear i'm not THAT much of a tease, But I am girly. Yay for girly bois!

FEAR THE GIRLY BOI! >3






Then that drawn by Lulunekolucy

Also a shitload more in my Gallery and Favorites on my FA <=== Use that link over there, Under my Name and info and such, The little pawprint, See, Do it NOW! X3


----------



## Lobo Roo (Feb 25, 2009)

These are the best of the most recent pictures I have of Lobo.


----------



## rknight (Apr 9, 2009)

Here's a picture of my fursona it's big but bear with me.


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 10, 2009)

Here's a few good ones of my main fursona, Lucy

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2006521/ Drawn By Me

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2150829/ Drawn By Koomie-San

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2165393 Drawn By jsrffreak

Woot thanks for the shout Evening~


----------



## FlashTimberwolf (Apr 13, 2009)

Here's mine

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1331575


----------



## Elessara (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Murphy (Apr 13, 2009)

This picture is some fanart of my fursona by ClumzyMel123 at DeviantART. :3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah I didn't give her a very unique design... but i like it


----------



## Lobo Roo (Apr 13, 2009)

I figured I'd throw up the picture I have of my alt fursona, though his design has changed a bit. When my girlfriend finishes the picture of him she's doing for me, I'll update this.  






http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2150384


----------



## ADF (Apr 13, 2009)

el-noxitano did a commission of my character, here's the result.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 13, 2009)

ADF... You should use your fursona as your avatar, it looks more mature.


----------



## ADF (Apr 13, 2009)

Ark said:


> ADF... You should use your fursona as your avatar, it looks more mature.



I'm not going to for the same reason I only added it to favourites, despite el-noxitano giving permission to add it to my gallery. I'd like to reach that point on my own; even if it takes ages, for my avatar and galley I'm keeping it as stuff I have done myself. It's been ages since I have drawn anything, but I'm hoping to practice again when my studies are over and I have less to worry about.

Besides, I know how annoying it can be to click on someone's gallery and be greeted by a completely different art style and skill level than the impression you got from the avatar.


----------



## Chronic (Apr 13, 2009)

Chronic! :3

It's by Teco, btw.


----------



## SpringEquinoxx (Apr 18, 2009)

Maio Maio Tigerman said:


> you guys all draw so much better than i do but if you want to see a picture of my fursona follow the link in my sig the comic is basically all about me (my fursona).



i just realized we're both tigers with guns. lol


----------



## Telnac (Apr 24, 2009)

I gave up on trying to get a commission.  For some reason, no one wanted to try to draw an android dragon.  So I gave myself a crash course in drawing & created my own image.

View attachment 7940

Yeah, it sucks.  But considering I had to practice at drawing OVALS without screwing them up just 3 weeks ago, I think this isn't half bad.  I wish I had the time to properly shade it, tho.  But it's for a con badge & the con is... eep... today.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 24, 2009)

Telnac said:


> But it's for a con badge & the con is... eep... today.



:shock: He's missing his N-number on his tail. 

Have fun at the Con!


----------



## Shindo (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## Erewolf (Apr 28, 2009)

Telnac said:


> I gave up on trying to get a commission.  For some reason, no one wanted to try to draw an android dragon.  So I gave myself a crash course in drawing & created my own image.
> 
> View attachment 7940
> 
> Yeah, it sucks.  But considering I had to practice at drawing OVALS without screwing them up just 3 weeks ago, I think this isn't half bad.  I wish I had the time to properly shade it, tho.  But it's for a con badge & the con is... eep... today.



I WILL TOTALLY DRAW YOU AN ANDROID DRAGON

if you pm me with all the details...sounds like fun x3

....AND I'LL POST MINE UP IN A BIT. D: I suck at computer like drawings but lemme dig out my scanner...


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 28, 2009)

:/ I dont know what my fursona would be... 
*sigh*
XD a hairy human?


----------



## Telnac (Apr 29, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> :shock: He's missing his N-number on his tail.
> 
> Have fun at the Con!



I thought about that!  I really did, but I figured his N number would be closer to his body than the tip of his tail.  

No, I won't have any commissioned drawings have the N number.  Making him a machine is apparently hard enough as it is.



Erewolf said:


> I WILL TOTALLY DRAW YOU AN ANDROID DRAGON
> 
> if you pm me with all the details...sounds like fun x3
> 
> ....AND I'LL POST MINE UP IN A BIT. D: I suck at computer like drawings but lemme dig out my scanner...



D'oh!  I already commissioned at artist at FCN to draw me one.  Ironically, she wouldn't have taken the commission if I hadn't done my drawing, since dragon + machine is apparently not a commonplace combo and she wouldn't want to assume it looked like one thing & me thinking it should look like something else.

I'll PM you if you're still interested in taking up the challenge of drawing an android dragon.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## MattyK (Apr 29, 2009)

TheRedRaptor said:


>


 

That's one cute Raptor :3








_Y Halo THar._


----------



## Aaron Roger Scott (May 2, 2009)

I've posted this somewhere else. It's my fursona, a kangaroo, after a concert, satisfying a coffee adiction.


----------



## Jack (May 5, 2009)

picture dissapeared & wont come back? 
must have done something wrong.


----------



## Gavrill (May 9, 2009)

Not really a "fursona" but the character I use in Pokemon Combat Academy. A persona to cover that I guess?






Hanazawa drew it.


----------



## FiliaFlammae (May 13, 2009)

I've got an anthro and a feral. Drew both of these myself. (Sorry they're so big!)








Oops, forgot to color her nose on that last one...


----------



## ToxicTiger (May 18, 2009)

All drawn by me in MsPaint. Don't have a design for the body yet, so it's just the head and neck. =3


----------



## Dark Hawk (May 21, 2009)

What my fursona looks like:





ANd this was created by Mushy Pea for my fursona :3


----------



## Conker (May 21, 2009)

Wow, some of these drawings are really good O.O

Makes me want to give it a go :3


----------



## Wolfsmate (May 21, 2009)

Would love one of mine however I dont have the skillz


----------



## ToxicTiger (May 22, 2009)

Here he is in all his toxic glory. =3


----------



## MattyK (May 22, 2009)

Aaron Roger Scott said:


> I've posted this somewhere else. It's my fursona, a kangaroo, after a concert, satisfying a coffee adiction.


 
Yeah, and as i said, it looks juuuust like one of 'dem Bioshock Splicers, nonetheless, still shoddy brilliant.


----------



## El Furicuazo (May 22, 2009)

Check mine out!

Dragonxander Esmeralda: http://www.furaffinity.net/full/2231442/

Lucario Boricua: http://www.furaffinity.net/full/2299735/


----------



## InuAkiko (May 25, 2009)

regular= http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1440346/
Anthro= http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1652135/
Hope you like =3


----------



## Gavrill (May 25, 2009)

I only have two characters now. Since I already posted Placebo, here's Orchestra.


----------



## pheonix (May 25, 2009)

Loki_Fox drew it for me- http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2316965


:3


----------



## kingdomjacko (May 27, 2009)

my fursona!


----------



## Jack (Jul 17, 2009)

View attachment 8155 sorry, crappy old pic. (scanner trouble)
but that's Nick.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 17, 2009)

here's my fursona... now fully censored! you can see the original on my FA and warning. IT IS NOT SAFE FOR WORK. 
is this okay now ratte? ...  he is covered with smiley.


----------



## Hir (Jul 17, 2009)

My fursona without a background:




Without tail and with red eyes:





I would HAIL the person who drew it. I don't know who, though. But it is me all over.


----------



## Nekirae (Jul 17, 2009)

Yay this is my fursona, Rae! I just finished this picture today, actually.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 17, 2009)

Where Darkness Lies said:


> My fursona without a background:
> 
> Without tail and with red eyes:
> 
> ...



haha cool! It's an awesome pic... where'd you find it?
XD looks like something i'd draw.


----------



## Hir (Jul 17, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> haha cool! It's an awesome pic... where'd you find it?
> XD looks like something i'd draw.


I found it in a .zip pack of pictures.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 17, 2009)

Where Darkness Lies said:


> I found it in a .zip pack of pictures.


that's pretty sweet. 
hrm... wonder who made it... *shrug*


----------



## Organic Sprout (Jul 17, 2009)

=)


----------



## Shindo (Jul 17, 2009)

ive got this




and dis




and dis


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 17, 2009)

Easog as a European bee-eater. Â©CorvusFae.

I love this picture. So much.~


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jul 17, 2009)

Sparky Leungd by the now retired -Lucario-





Paid commision by BrokenSplinter ... Sparky Leungd Con Badge





Commission yet to be paid for ... by BrokenSplinter ... Jitmil Raslas [Gaomon]


----------



## kjmars63 (Jul 17, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2527645/


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 17, 2009)

made a new one!


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 18, 2009)

Why not?


----------



## Organic Sprout (Jul 20, 2009)

So...
I decided to redo mine.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jul 20, 2009)

Well here's my semi-fursona Ziggy Calypsa: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2387235/


----------



## Torinir (Jul 20, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2540250


----------



## InuAkiko (Jul 20, 2009)

Posting again to show Akiko's male counterpart, Aki
Links, 'cause I'm not one of the cool kids.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1802608/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1904846/


----------



## Cajunwolf (Jul 20, 2009)

My Fursona Asher. Done by a friend of mine on Werelist.

NSFW


----------



## Jack (Aug 19, 2009)

my newist fursona. unit 99 aka "Nick" v2.0
click for larger immage.
View attachment 8388


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Aug 19, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2659082/


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 19, 2009)

*Click for full view:*


----------



## phrisco (Aug 19, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2602608/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2659469


----------



## TDK (Aug 20, 2009)

Old Shitty Motor:





Newer Motor:





Newest Motor:





Yes i'm a photowhore... and no i'm not taking off the censor box, you damn yiffheads.


----------



## ForeverAfter (Aug 21, 2009)

Daphene:

NSFW: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2672149




http://d.furaffinity.net/art/foreverafter/1250875466.foreverafter_with_makeups.jpg


----------



## RoqsWolf (Aug 21, 2009)

The awesome Fluffypunk drew mine :]


----------



## Balthamos (Aug 23, 2009)

Thaaats me


----------



## Halfingr (Aug 31, 2009)

This is one of many different representations of my fursona.  Its a bit off colour (the updated colours are the ones that are on my icon in the sidebar).


----------



## GreatAdthulhu (Sep 3, 2009)

The first one is one of the first images I did of my fursona Seraph








Second one is a better one of Seraph with my girlfriend's fursona Criminal Mango. She's half wolf and half rabbit.





Third one is a new sketch of Seraph I'm working on.








Last two images were done as gift art by my girlfriend of the two of us.


----------



## Modern Fe9 (Sep 4, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2737507

a sketch


----------



## bluewulf1 (Sep 4, 2009)

will do one eventually. Probly should but want to play around with gimp alittle more.

it's also kinda tough to make a wolf/taur x3


----------



## Dread Husky (Sep 4, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2454192/

Done by Xainy.  Hiz eyes have changed a bit since then. Really need to try and get some of my own artwork done eventually.


----------



## Purnip (Sep 4, 2009)

Purnip as drawn by me.


----------



## Beta Link (Sep 4, 2009)

My fursona, drawn and colored by myself: Link


----------

